# How can I give this a nice smooth finish?



## Qbit (Nov 28, 2020)

Trying to make some wooden clogs for a friend of mine but having trouble getting to inside smooth. The wood is very wet so I'm working on drying it but does anyone have a good tool to smooth the inside out?


----------



## Sycamoray (Jun 24, 2020)

What level of "smooth" are you looking for? Are you fighting torn-out grain? Or are you looking to remove all tool marks and sand everything to a high grit?

I've never made clogs, but have worn a pair made by Atkinson for a few years (not everyday). He didn't have tear out, but also didn't remove the scalloped tool marks. I've noticed that the wood has been burnished/polished by my socks and bare feet.


----------



## Qbit (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes I'd say my biggest issue is the torn out grain. Just trying to prevent splinters in a foot.


----------



## Sycamoray (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, rats. I actually can't offer a solution for the pair you've already started. Sorry.

Going forward, the best solution would be to only use the straightest, cleanest grain wood. That will prevent tear out, so you wouldn't create splinters in the first place.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A bowl sander attachment might help. You could but it on a drill extension.

Alternately you could carve a rounded shape, put a 1/4" lag screw in it, cut the head off and glue coarse sandpaper to to shape. You could make more than one if needed and it's a dirt cheap solution, unlike a bowl sander.

You can also get carbide carving burrs that can remove splintering. They leave a rough surface but it's better than splinters.


----------



## Qbit (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks I'll try both of those and see where it gets me!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

just out of curiosity . . . . what kind of clogs ??










.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Possibly a flap or mop sander on a drill would do the job. They come in a large variety of sizes and materials.Just search the internet for flap or mop sanders for a large selection. 
You might need a drill bit extension to reach inside the clog.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

I've had a pair of clogs from west michigan dutchy country. I am not sure where they've been for a while. But, I traveled through AMS last year and picked up a pair that fit on my finger tips.










How its made

By hand… 









Carel Jeuken soaks the wood in buckets of water before carving with a large spoon


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd think final smoothing should be done after the wood has dried. The clogs may even need some final shaping once dry, as the clogs will probably go oval a bit as the moisture leaves them. At that point, small scrapers and sandpaper should work fine.


----------



## Qbit (Nov 28, 2020)

So this is for a Dutch friend of mine but we live in Washington State, so I thought it would be fun to make them a pair of wooden clogs out of cedar due to our location. So the inspiration is from the first set of wooden clogs but they are more house slipper esk lol


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Your choice of Western Red Cedar explains the splinter problem. How about coating the inside with a thick epoxy?


----------

